# Toro 10/32 starter and carb issue



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I have an older 10/32 model 31995 (the SN is in the range of 6000001 - 6999999) and have 2 issues with it. The starter seems to be fried, because it tends to smoke a little when trying to start. It's been sitting a while, so replacing the starter isn't out of the question. The issue with that is that Briggs has one part number, whereas Toro has another. Which one should I use?

The second issue is the carb. Because it sat, I took it apart and cleaned it. Everything is in ok shape for a 30 year old snowblower, but I think it might be a good idea to do a rebuild on the carb with new needles, gaskets and jets. Has anyone ever done this on this model of snowblower? Does anyone have the carb specs for this model? Since I've had it, I've always had to run it with a little choke because the carb was likely gummed up.

Last but not least, according to all the literature I have found, it seems like this model was supposed to have a battery start, but I only have a push button starter that needs to be plugged in. I don't know much about the models at the time, so is the plug-in start an option?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Those Briggs Starters for 110v are hard to find, and expensive. Try Cleaning the Carb, and see how it Runs before throwing money at it. Then Rebuild it if Need Be. As far as I know, Repop Carbs are Not an Option for Any Briggs Larger than 8hp.


----------



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

I tried cleaning it, but just recently found the factory carb settings. I'll give that a shot before investing too much. Thanks!


----------



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

I had a small brain fart and instead of removing the starter from the machine, I removed the starter cover bolts and popped the cap off. Now I'm in a bit of trouble because I can't for the life of me figure out how to keep all the springs compressed and reassemble the starter. Any tips?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

first does your starter look like this one? https://www.dbelectrical.com/produc...MIxZLzpNrj1wIVybbACh0zgA11EAQYBCABEgJdrPD_BwE
i just did one from my kohler on my lawn tractor, they are not fun so rebuilding that one is not fun even for a long time auto tech.with over 50 years under his belt. if you have a auto starter generator rebuilder nearby you,take it there 
if you want to try 
first the start most fully come off the machine be fully disassembled as the armature needs to go into the brush holder first , removing the drive snap gear ring is going to make you release a few choice words "in french i would hope mine were in german so the other half didn't know what i said " 

was there a cupped or flat thrust washer in under the brushes? is there 4 small holes drilled through the housing by the brushes?
if there is 4 holes,use 4 small dia.pick's. hold each brush in with one, squeezing in as you hold the brushes into the slots. reinstall the washer/brush holder to hold the brushes in place.if cupped the cup goes down 
drop the armature into the holder, hold the armature tightly down, drop the frame in place, the magnets in the frame will want to pull the armature back out, so hang on or you will be reloading the brushes, frame in place ,reinstall the drive other end cap. what ever came off first ,again the snap ring is not easy. try not to let anything slip till bolted back together 
GOOD LUCK your going to need it


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Versys514 said:


> I had a small brain fart and instead of removing the starter from the machine, I removed the starter cover bolts and popped the cap off. Now I'm in a bit of trouble because I can't for the life of me figure out how to keep all the springs compressed and reassemble the starter. Any tips?


* The starter is fried from your first post. you can get a OEM BRIGGS carb overhaul kit for it. I might still be able to get my paws on a new old stock starter for it. but I will tell you right now it will not be cheap with shipping oot there to Canada. I already have some parked in customs oot there. that is headed to New Brunswick to get fixed. let me find the part number for the carb kit.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Briggs part number for carb overhaul kit is. 391071*


----------



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

Powershift93,

Thanks for the info. Does the overhaul kit you listed have all the needles / jets? From speaking with a dealer in my area, he was saying that the kit he got was missing the main jet if I'm not mistaken, and there was a service bulletin to the effect.

As for the starter, it looks similar to the one that 87 PowerShift linked to.

Can the electric starter be replaced by a pull start? There isn't one on the machine, but I'm hoping that there are compatible parts out there. As there is no primer in-line, would that be something else I would need to add?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Versys514 said:


> Powershift93,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Does the overhaul kit you listed have all the needles / jets? From speaking with a dealer in my area, he was saying that the kit he got was missing the main jet if I'm not mistaken, and there was a service bulletin to the effect.
> 
> ...


Yeah it should have all the stuff in there for it. I returned your PM on the other stuff.


----------



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks again for the info! 

I also found a surrogate for the starter. I currently have a 393488, and someone is selling a 396469. Would that work? I asked you that in PM, but I'm posting in case anyone else has an idea I appreciate the help!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*This is the part you need to look for.*


----------



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *This is the part you need to look for.*



Thanks for the info. That’s what I was thinking but I don’t know what other models I should be looking for. Does any one know what models or years would fit? And part numbers?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You can steal the rope starter assm that I have circled off any briggs motor. they are all the same. as for the housing I am guessing they are all the same to.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Versys514 said:


> Thanks for the info. That’s what I was thinking but I don’t know what other models I should be looking for. Does any one know what models or years would fit? And part numbers?


 Part number won't do you any good, they are all NLA Now. so keep looking on where ever you may look to find stuff.


----------

